# PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. August 2009)

*PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*

Ich habe vor, mir eine PS3 zu kaufen. Da meine Soundanlage allerdings keinen optischen Eingang hat, bin ich gezwungen, ein wenig zu improvisieren. Die PS3 hat einen optischen Ausgang, durch welchen sie den Klang ausgibt. Ich würde das optische Kabel an meinen PC anschließen und das Signal von dort aus weiter an meine 5.1 Boxen geben.
Allerdings erzeugt die PS3 ihren Raumklang mittels THX (soweit mir bekannt). Mein Lautsprechersystem hat jedoch kein THX-Zertifikat!

Müsste ich also ohne Raumklang spielen? Ist es möglich, dass der PC das einkommende Signal von selbst umrechnet und dann von sich aus die korrekten Klänge an die jeweilige Box liefert?


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. August 2009)

*AW: THX-Klang dekodieren notwendig?*

Nichts durcheinanderhauen hier 

Also, die Playsi gibt den Ton als Bitstream (Datenstrom, noch verschlüsselt) oder als PCM (bereits dekodiert) aus. Als Beispiel wäre hier Dolby Digital zu nennen, welches als Ton format z.B. bei Resident Evil 5 Anwendung findet.
Wie das mit dem PC ist... Naja, das geht über meine Kenntnisse 

Aber nochmal zu THX: das ist ein Marketinggag, welches nur bestimmte Anforderungen an z.B. die Lautsprecher stellt, wie eben eine bestimmte Trenfreuqenz etc. THX ist *kein* Tonformat!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. August 2009)

*AW: THX-Klang dekodieren notwendig?*

Ach so na wenn das so is...  Evtl sollte ich das Thema nochmal in den Raum werfen, wenn ich meine PS3 habe und es dann nicht hinbekomme. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

*AW: THX-Klang dekodieren notwendig?*

also, du wilst wirklich extra den PC anhaben, nur um den ton "durchzuschleifen" ? ^^  die frage wäre, ob der digitale anschluss deiner sondkarte überhaupt auch ein EINgang ist. wenn nein, dann nutzt die ganze aktion eh nix. 

was für ein boxenset hast du denn?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. August 2009)

*AW: THX-Klang dekodieren notwendig?*

Ich habe ein Logitech Z-640. Wie die meisten 5.1 Systeme wird das über 3 Klinken-Anschlüsse angeschlossen: Center + Front + Rear

Bei den ganzen AV-Kabeln, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sind aber nur zwei Anschlüsse für den Sound.  In einem PS3 Forum meinte einer zu mir, dass da dennoch Stereo Dolby Sorround Pro Logic rauskommt, was man jedoch dekodieren müsste. (Wie ginge das?)
Wüsstest du da evtl noch eine bessere Lösung für mein Problem? Um ein Bildsignal zu bekommen, würde ich diesen kleinen Wunderkasten nehmen. Andere Lösungen sind teilweise teurer als ein neuer Full-HD-Monitor, was allerdings mein Budget etwas sprengt. 

Wegen dem Anschluss an der Soundkarte: Ich habe hier noch eine alte Trust 514-DX rumliegen, ein wahres Anschlussmonster. Da ist auch ein optischer Eingang dran.


Hier noch ein Bild wie das Kabel aussieht: http://p.gzhls.at/240923.jpg


----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

*AW: THX-Klang dekodieren notwendig?*

Die PS3 gibt den Ton entweder über den HDMI , Optisch oder über das Multi-AV (Scart) aus einzustellen in den Audio-Settings.

Einfachste möglichkeit ist wohl über Scart mittels Chinch->Klinke Adapter, also
Multi-AV-Out -> Chinch-Klinke-Adapter -> Line-In an der Soundkarte.

Bei dem Weg brauch auch nix dekodiert werden da es die PS3 dann schon macht.
Bei einer Optischen bzw. HDMI Verbindung kann man auswählen was geliefert werden soll z.B. PCM oder Dolby.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. August 2009)

*AW: THX-Klang dekodieren notwendig?*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Die PS3 gibt den Ton entweder über den HDMI , Optisch oder über das Multi-AV (Scart) aus einzustellen in den Audio-Settings.
> 
> Einfachste möglichkeit ist wohl über Scart mittels Chinch->Klinke Adapter, also
> Multi-AV-Out -> Chinch-Klinke-Adapter -> Line-In an der Soundkarte.
> ...



Beim AV-Out-Kabel hängen doch aber 2 Cinch-Kabel für den Sound dran (Left+Right)? Wenn ich die per Y-Kabel zu einem Mache (sofern das überhaupt geht) und dann an den Line-In hänge, gäbe das doch ein ziemliches durcheinander? 

Edit: Ich könnte die zwei Audiokabel an den oben verlinkten Kasten hängen und hinten dran sind zwei Klinken-Anschlüsse, die als Ausgänge dienen. Laut Anleitung liefern die anscheinend beide das gleiche Signal, weshalb es nur Sinn macht, einen davon zu nutzen. Aber dann käme da doch aber kein Raumklang mehr raus wenn ich das dann an den Line-In vom PC anschließe?


----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

*AW: PS3-Klang über PC schleifen?*

Die Chinch-Klinken Adapter haben ja auf der einen Seite zwei Chinch Eingänge und auf der anderen Seite einen Stereo-Klinke Ausgang schon haste Left & Right. 

Raumklang wirste nur per Optischen bzw. HDMI haben. Beim Optischen gibt es eine einschränkung und zwar
Raumklang bzw. 5.1 nur als Dolby-Stream da es nicht vorgesehen ist 5.1 per PCM zu liefern wegen zu kleiner Bandbreite des optischen Kabels.
Ergo brauchste für 5.1 bei optischer Verbindung einen externen Dekoder, bei HDMI kann PCM geliefert werden bis zu 7.1.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. August 2009)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*

Dass ich mit der Klinke keinen Raumklang haben werde, dachte ich mir schon, weshalb ich nochmal nachgehakt habe. ^^
Danke soweit zu den bisherigen Infos.
Ich bin da grade zufällig auf nochetwas gestoßen... Die besagte Trust 514 DX hat auch einen Cinch S/PDIF Eingang. Könnte man das Signal aus den beiden Kabeln vom AV-Ausgang da irgendwie ankoppeln?

Edit: Wenn das ankommende Signal Dolby encodiert ist, müsste ich das dann nicht erst irgendwie dekodieren bevor ich es an meine Boxen senden kann?


----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*



> Die besagte Trust 514 DX hat auch einen Cinch S/PDIF Eingang. Könnte man das Signal aus den beiden Kabeln vom AV-Ausgang da irgendwie ankoppeln?



Nein geht nicht da SPDIF digital ist und die AV-Kabel(Rot+Weiß) analog. Da müsste vorher eine A/D-Wandlung stattfinden.

An eine SPDIF kannst du wohl ein Optisches Kabel anschließen aber auch nur mit einem umwandler Optisch->Elektrisch. z.B. sowas -> Optisch-Koaxial-Wandler-inkl-Netzteil
Es sei denn dieser SPDIF ist als Kombi ausgelegt wie bei der X-Fi Forte die erkennt es von selbst ob ein Koax bzw. Toslink angeschlossen ist.



> Edit: Wenn das ankommende Signal Dolby encodiert ist, müsste ich das dann nicht erst irgendwie dekodieren bevor ich es an meine Boxen senden kann?



Ja es muß dekodiert werden bevor es ausgegeben werden kann, in diesem Falle müßte es die SoKa es machen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. August 2009)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> An eine SPDIF kannst du wohl ein Optisches Kabel anschließen aber auch nur mit einem umwandler Optisch->Elektrisch. z.B. sowas -> Optisch-Koaxial-Wandler-inkl-Netzteil
> Es sei denn dieser SPDIF ist als Kombi ausgelegt wie bei der X-Fi Forte die erkennt es von selbst ob ein Koax bzw. Toslink angeschlossen ist.



Laut Anleitung kann man im Treiber wählen, ob man Coax oder Toslink nutzen möchte.



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ja es muß dekodiert werden bevor es ausgegeben werden kann, in diesem Falle müßte es die SoKa es machen.



Ob das direkt möglich ist, kann ich im Handbuch leider nicht feststellen. :S Allerdings wirbt der Hersteller mit Dolby Digital 5.1 Sound, also hoffe ich einfach mal, dass es klappt.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*

Bedenke das Coax wie auch Toslink digitale Anschlüße sind ist nur ein unterschied im Kabelformat also kannste da schonmal net die AV-Chinch dran knallen.
Alles andere musste ausprobieren ob es klappt. Zum Glück hatte ich nicht solche sorgen da ich das Z-5400 hatte und nun nen AV-Receiver.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*

also, die Z640 sind rein analog. da kannst du machen was du willst: surround von PS3 zu den boxen kriegst du nur mit einem zusätzlichen decoder (zB die teufel decoder station) oder nen richtigen receiver, der auch analoge ausgänfge für aktive boxensysteme hat.

auch das evlt. surround über die analoge kabelpeitsche der PS3 ginge nur dann, wenn da eine art decoder das signal "versteht" , auch das können die boxen nicht von allein. 

der umweg über den PC KÖNNTE gehen mit der anderen soundkarte, wenn die wirklich nen optischen eingang und dann halt auch 5.1 ausgänge hat. probieren schadet ja nix


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. September 2009)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*

Die Trust514 DX lässt sich leider zu keiner Zusammenarbeit mit dem PC überreden.  Es gibt keine funktionierenden Vista-Treiber!! Und das obwohl Trust die Karte noch immer als aktuell vermarktet! 

Ich brauche also eine neue Soka mit optischem Eingang. Könnt ihr mir eine günstige empfehlen, die auch Dolby Digital 5.1 decodieren kann?

Wäre diese hier brauchbar? Ultron Octosound 7.1, PCI (8035) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## al013 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: PS3-Sound über PC zu Boxen durchschleifen?*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage: In einer Antwort stand drin das der Sound auch über HDMI-Kalbel weiter gegeben wir. 
Aber bei mir ist das nicht...
Ich habe meine Ps3 über HDMI-Kalbel angeschlossen, kommt aber kein Sound.  Was kann ich da machen ohne viel Geld auszugeben?


----------

